# Cutting Hartco 425 with Roland GX 300



## RockRebel (Feb 15, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what the best downforce and speed settings to use when cutting Hartco 425 using a Roland GX 300? I have a 60 degree blade. Thank you for your help!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't have a roland but I found my settings by using the "test" funtion on my Graphtec.


----------



## RockRebel (Feb 15, 2008)

I used 180 force and it cut the holes perfectly.


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi, I have a Roland Camm-1 cutter and I am wanting to cut some Hartco material for rhinestone templates.My question is what to set the machine on. My machine just has a little slider button on the right end of the machine with numbers, 2 4 6 8 , etc. I don't know which one would be best to set it on for this material. Also, should I do 2 cuts or passes? Thanks,Vicky


----------

